# My current 33gl Setup



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I currently have a 33gl Fluval Roma setup. Its had its ups and downs over the past few months. Its starting to get there with just a few more adjustments to make in time. I also have another 30gl setup in mind that i should be buying in the next few weeks 

I have photos but i thought a video would show of things better (my 10gl fry tank is also on the video) 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaJVfXhG6wM?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaJVfXhG6wM?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


I shall keep you all updated with photos as the setup progresses and hopefully when i get my new tank


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

You scarred your gourami! Nice aquariums. Love those Rams.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Haha i know he doesnt like cameras and it may have got a tad to close for his comfort. 

I love my rams i was unsure about buying them but I am so glad I did they have the most personality


----------



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

That is a great looking tank, congratulations


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Yeah it has been a working progress as well as quite some money and time spent getting it to some sort of good level lol.

Just bought myself a 26 gallon tank which i will start work on this week


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

So i have my 26gl tank ready and ive started work on getting it all sorted. Im on the most littlest budget ever to get this all sorted including lighting and heater. May take me a couple of weeks to get it all together and sorted lol.

Currently got the substrate/water and a sponge filter in to start

Pics so far (please excuse the mess around and the numerous amounts of reflections lol)


Step One (if anyones wondering about it being on 2 cabinets ive tested that they are level in height and the gap isnt as big as it looks on the pic its barely mm in difference)











Step Two, Just ensuring it was water tight











Step Three, Substrate and a filter installed ready


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Great looking guppies!!


----------



## stampedevxl (Jun 1, 2011)

wow, thats cool! i only have a 3 gallon as of now


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

After much annoyance in sorting the newest 26gl tank out on a very low budget it finally is there with a building stock list  The 33gl has had some minor changes with added plants. As i prefer videos below is the link showing my up to date progress on the two tanks

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kO5DEJLyOZ4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

